# my cat sparta



## mommy2kittens (Jun 19, 2011)

thank you everyone for the prayers for my baby and we just got a call from the vet and shes going in right now and i am very worried about her but i know that god is watching over her and i also really hope that the vet is right about her leg


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

You're a wonderful mommy to your kittens <3 Everyone is praying for Sparta and she'll make a wonderful and fast recovery. Sparta is very very lucky to have you and your family <3 Blessings for you all and Sparta! <3


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey honey! She will be fine, you'll see, just think very hard of how you want her to be ok and how she is a fighter and she will recover very soon...you also have to be strong and calmed for her, so she can recover faster. 

A big big big hug from the distance for you!

Lenka


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm sorry about the accident. The vet sounds very capable. I'm sure she will come through this fine. 

Agree that Sparta has such a wonderful family!


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

...and you know what? Don't blame yourself for this, it was just an accident, and nothing more. Some time ago something happened to my cat and I thought it was my fault and I spent months blaming myself...but that only makes you feel worse... there are some people who would never make all this effort to help an injured kitty, those are the ones who should feel guilty, not you.

You are a GREAT mommy! Everything will be fine you'll see!


----------



## mommy2kittens (Jun 19, 2011)

the surgery should take about 2 hours and i really wish that i had the courage to hit my head on a wall:fust but i know that it isn't the right thing to do when i'm worried


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

I will be praying with Sparta, and I am sure she will get through it fine and then be absolutely spoiled by you when it is all done! I once slammed the door shut on my dog's tail leaving it crooked for life, so these things happen to all of us and the fact that you are so worried shows exactly how awesome a kitty mommy you are. 

Just think about how many kisses and cuddles you will give Sparta when this is all over! <3


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Everything will be fine sweet girl. Just think how manly daddy looks right now carrying Sparta's overnight bag to the vet. The hot pink peace symbols really look good with his eyes :wink


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Praying for little Sparta.
How Mouse doing?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Accidents happen and I'm sure Sparta knows you didn't mean to hurt her. Making mistakes are often how we learn in life and I'm sure you won't ever lean on that gate again (or anything else that can let loose). 

My neighbor has a dog that broke her leg when she was a puppy, just about Sparta's age. And they also have a daughter who was about your age at the time. She was letting the puppy out onto the back deck when something went wrong (they still don't really know how it happened), but the poor thing broke her leg in two places and needed surgery too. She's just fine now, even runs to meet the school bus everyday. 

So...I'm sure Sparta will be fine too. She's going to need a lot of nursing and keeping her quiet is going to be a tough job. But I'm sure you're up to it. In the meantime, cuddle Mouse because I'm sure she's missing her sister.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

I have Savannah playing Da Bird with Mouse right now. I am hoping to keep her busy until we hear back from the vet.

She didn't want to at first but I have heard a few giggles coming from her room so I am guessing Mouse is doing her job well :wink


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

keeping Sparta and you all in my thoughts today! What a lucky kitty to have such a good Meowmy! Keep us posted k? Big Hugs to you hun!


----------



## mommy2kittens (Jun 19, 2011)

my Sparta just got out of surgery and the surgery was very successful


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

That's wonderful! Hopefully she can come home soon!


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

Brilliant news! 

Please don't fret about the accident, these things happen, and animals don't hold it against you - I'm sure Sparta can't wait to come home and be cuddled by you


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Praying for Sparta to make a speedy and full recovery.
When I'd accidentally hurt Samantha (Step on her paw of pulled her mats)
I would always tell her I was sorry and didn't mean to hurt her, she was a kind and gentle soul and always forgave me.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

I guess what they say is true, cats have 9 lives... Sparta is now down to 8.

The vet said the surgery could not have gone more perfect. The break was clean (which can't always been seen on Xrays). She removed a small portion of the femur, where the break was. This will allow the muscle in the surrounding area to naturally create a false joint. The vet called it an FOA or FAA something like that... the surgery had a specific name.

They are going to keep her on morphine for the next 24 hours. This will help with the pain, healing and making sure Sparta doesn't move around overly much. 
She said we could pick her up on Thursday but I opted for her to stay an extra day. I want to make sure the healing gets underway before bringing her home. I am going to confine her for a few weeks but ..well... my house is not conducive to restful sleep and healing LOL
I am sure Bentley and Mouse will leap on her the second they see her. 

We will have to do physical therapy on her in the coming months. Kittens heal super fast ..the vet said no other animal heals as quickly as a kitten.
BUT since she is growing quickly and will not feel like putting her weight on this back leg, it could cause problems. She could compensate the weight and eventually lose muscle tone in the broken leg if we don't work with her on using it again.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh sweetie...I'm so glad Sparta did well with her surgery. And I'm sure Sparta knows that you would NEVER her hurt on purpose. Give her a little kiss for me and my kitties told me to tell you that they're sending gentle headbutts to little Sparta.


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Awww poor little muffin! 

Savannah this sort of thing will bond you so much closer to Sparta. Nursing an animal back to health, particularly one you love so dearly, will make you two super close. I'm so glad Sparta has such a great family to help her heal and to help you as you help Sparta through this - and Mouse too since she'll need extra loves too! 

And, Savannah, I know the fuss has been over poor sweet little Sparta, but are you ok? I hope you weren't injured in your fall since I'm sure it was an awkward one and trying to avoid something usually means injury. I hope you are ok!

Praline, I wonder if this might help Sasha bond with the kits? She might have a soft spot knowing Sparta is injured and be super sweet & extra tolerant.  It might help her over that hump.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

They can heal well from surgeries and injuries at that age for sure.

When Torri was 4 months old she had a similar injury. She was jumping off a stool and my bf tried to grab her. He missed, but nocked one of her feet. She landed on the ground wrong and started crying. We rushed her to the vet (sunday night, so of course the e-vet), and we were pretty lucky. She had popped out her kneecap, but not broken anything. The vet said if she had been any older she would have seriously broken something.

She wore a cast, it was orange, for about 2 weeks. It was kind of cute once she got used to the cast. She'd wrestle with the cast like it was a toy. Once it came off we had to do physical therapy with her, she didn't like it but it helped a lot. She grew up totally normal, she runs and jumps and plays just like the other 4.

The hardest part was her first few nights after getting the cast put on. She was very mad about it and growled at her leg, hissed a bit even. To help her settle and feel safe she slept in a kennel next to my head. That way if she woke up and was too uncomfortable I knew right away and could help out. I also had to help her use the litter box for a few days. It was too hard for her to lift her leg into the box.

Anyways, make sure to give her lots of snuggles. I'm sure it will turn out alright.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Savannah, I am so sorry to hear about your baby Sparta. I know you will miss her while she is recouperating at the vet. It sounds like you have a wonderful vet and I am sure Sparta will come home feeling much better. I once had a cat who I adopted from a shelter who had pins in her leg due to an accident. She healed up fine but still had a slight limp and was able to run and jump like any other kitty!!! She was my very first cat and her injured leg made her even more special to me. For now, the best thing is to try and focus on other things such as Mouse. I am sure she misses her cuddle bud. Before you know it, Sparta will be home and then you can spoil her with tons of pink fuzzy stuff!!! :kittyturn


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

What happen to her?


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh, Savannah...I'm so sorry to hear about little Sparta's accident. But I am very glad to hear that the surgery went very well...thats excellent news! I'm sure Sparta will be up and playing around again in no time. In the meantime, give Mouse a big hug for me.


----------



## princessbear (May 19, 2011)

I haven't been on the forum in a while so I just saw this ... I am sooo sorry about Sparta but glad to hear surgery went well. Keep us posted on her progress when you bring her home. My prayers are will all of you!


----------

